
DevOps, SysAdmins, SREs. This Is for You - alexgotoi
https://blog.sysadminsarena.com/not-only-coders-are-hard-to-recruit-54c74ba9f742
======
dozzie
So you basically came up with a HackerRank for sysadmins, in other words,
competitive system administration?

~~~
alexgotoi
Yes, dozzie. Basically, this is what we intend to be. More info on this
thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12975548#12977742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12975548#12977742)

